# Test-cyp 200mg/ week of trt without any shutdown???



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 21, 2017)

I hope you guys don't hate on this but...I have natty T levels of 650-690 but since I take AAS on and off I was able to tricky dicky get prescribed 250mg Test-C per week= 1 free 10ml bottle every 2 months that I save. I then use it on cycle with or without other compounds then PCT ect. But I have a friend that legitimately needs 200mg per week/2, so 100mg twice a week of Test-C and nothing has shutdown. He has been on that 8 shots a month of 100mg of Test-C for almost 1 year after being reckless with Cycles and amounts. Without any Hcg, Aromasin, Clomid or any Pharmy hormones, nothing but OL aromx and OL PCT in tiny doses. *He started TRT with natty test at 198-260 and with the 200mg a week he sits at 920-980 but his LH is on high side of normal, Free T is high but in normal, E2 smack in middle, Sperm count low side of norm, IGF-1 normal, he showed me his bloods and everything that usually shuts down or elivates is all normal, HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE???* I didn't feel his balls but he said they are normal size, he takes 1dose of OL aromx night of his morning pin and 1 dose OL PCT night before next pin. In my oppinion those 2 OTC supps (that suggest 1 dose a every day and suggest adding other OL products to stack) are just giving a bit of support to his body but not affecting any of his levels. He does take a man's multi,PWO, fish oil.*The only other pharmys he takes Effexor (anti-deppresent) , and lunesta (sleep aid) and 50,000 iu Vit D weekley. * So how is this possible??? and If he is not just a mutant, than can I use 25-50mg a week of Cyp and keep my levels neer 1,000 without shutting down my natty 690 iu/dl??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 21, 2017)

What? His test levels were 200 and now its 900ish. What were his levels after he stopped the testosterone? What are u suggesting gets shut down while on trt? I'm not understanding this. Only thing that shuts down is his testosterone and he didn't get bloods taken after stopping the trt

It doesn't matter how much test u take, any amount will shut down your natural test and the longer u shut it down the lower the chances of u getting it back up to 690. And 25-50mg a week is not enough for trt


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What? His test levels were 200 and now its 900ish. What were his levels after he stopped the testosterone? What are u suggesting gets shut down while on trt? I'm not understanding this. Only thing that shuts down is his testosterone and he didn't get bloods taken after stopping the trt
> 
> It doesn't matter how much test u take, any amount will shut down your natural test and the longer u shut it down the lower the chances of u getting it back up to 690. And 25-50mg a week is not enough for trt



No! he is still on TRT with his test level at 948 on 200mg Cyp/week. Before TRT he had already shutdown his Test down to 198.
But usually LH especially, but also others hormones are effected once on TRT right? How are all other hormones in the pituitary axis fine while on TRT without anything else other than exogenous Test-Cyp ????

I guess I have a 2 part Question
#1 how are his other hormones normal while on TRT???
#2 If his natural LH is still signalling his tetes to produce testosterone can I add just a small continuous amount of Test-Cyp to top me off to 1000iu but maintain my 690 natural??  I have never taken a tiny amount of Test and if it's just a small increase could it be possible to not lower my 690 BTW I'm 34 so 690 isn't that bad for my age, just would prefer 1000 iu if I can sneak a small amount in.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 21, 2017)

****ing shill


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2017)

That is not possible.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 21, 2017)

*Question 1:* "Your friend's" hormone levels are not normal and are not unchanged compared to not being on TRT. I don't care what "he" says. If "he" is injecting testosterone his LH will be affected as well as FSH and other male hormones. If he is using HCG, some of those numbers may be similar but according to you, he isn't using any.


*Question 2:* You can't add a small amount of testosterone and expect to stack up your current testosterone levels. It doesn't work that way. Your natural testosterone will be suppressed if you add testosterone injections. 


To sum up, your friend is full of dooky.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2017)

This makes no sense unless his test is fake


----------

